# {RESOLVED} Theme park world Slow start-freezing



## Angel_on_ice (Jun 21, 1999)

Hey guys and gals,

I bought this game for my children and it is driving me nuts. Not only does it take a long time to start (at least two minutes) but freezes.
This is what happens, i press the short cut on desktop, the screen turns black and the lil hour glass shows up, now this last for about 2 to three minutes...while this is happening the key board freezes. After it finally kicks in it is sometimes fine, some times it freezes. This has happened with other games and it is driving me bonkers. What could be the problem??

here is waht i am working with...

Pentium II 
Intel MMX
128
66% of resources free

Not sure what the graphics card is could it be Diamond Viper V550?? or it that for something else??maybe creative blaster??Let me know if you need more infor and where I can find it








Someone please help this puter dummie fix puter land for her children


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Hello there! Haven't seen you in a while...

Ok - Viper V550 is your video card, and Creative Sound Blaster xx would be your sound card. Is it a 16, 32, Live?

Anyway, first thing I would do is run a scandisk and defrag. Then I would get the latest drivers for the video card and install them.

Hmm - that would be easier if they existed... Diamond's site doesn't appear to have them. Do you have a CD with them? Actually, if you are running Windows 98 you are probably better off using the 98 drivers with that card.

Let us know what sound card it is (Control Panel, System, Device Manager, MultiMedia)


----------



## Angel_on_ice (Jun 21, 1999)

Hey Larry,

Good to see you! Yes it has been a while.

I got the problem fixed last night before I read this. It was as you suggested, I went to the Viper homepage and downloaded the updated driver. Now the game starts almost instantly..phew!It was a relief. I find it so weird that it needed an update because the computer is about a year old....strange but I suppose things are moving faster than we would like.
I suppose you have that wonderful spring like weather back home now. We still have our snow, looks like it will be here for a while...(snowed today..aarghh). We are finally seeing a bit more of the sun, so that is a sign of winters near end.(we don't see the sun here from november to febuary)
Anyway, thanks for the reply..always good to know there are people like you out there willing to help those of us who just don't get it...LOL.
Take care....and keep warm.

Sincerely, 
Angel_on_ice


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Glad you got it! Can you post the URL to that site you got the driver from? I didn't see the 550 when I went looking.

As for the weather - it snowed on Saturday. Just enough to cover the ground, then it changed to rain and got washed away. Kind of disheartening though, near the end of March. At least I know it's almost over, here!


----------



## Angel_on_ice (Jun 21, 1999)

Larry,

This is where i found it, hope it helps someone else. Take care friend









Angel

http://www.diamondmm.com/customer_care.htm


----------

